# Vizio VW32L hdtv10a No Picture, Sound works.



## josh8806 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi,

I have a Vizio VW32L hdtv10a

The picture stopped showing one day but the sound is just fine. I held a flashlight up to the screen and can see color and brightness change while flipping through channels and inputs, so I think the back-light works fine.

I'm not sure what the problem is, I have a multimeter but I'm not sure what to test or anything, I'm totally lost when it comes to displays.

Any help at all would be very much appreciated, Thanks!


----------



## bigdozer (Sep 14, 2011)

Your backlight isnt coming on is the problem. Most likely a bad inverter. Slave or master. My vx42l has slave and master in one. From your main board there should be connectors going to a board on each side of the tv. Look at the connectors and it should be labeled as to what voltages should be present. Make sure your multi meter is set to the correct position and use a board ground screw for the ground. Check one at a time and compare your readings to whats printed by the connector. Dont unplug anything while the tv is plugged into an outlet. You can unplug one inverter at a time and see if anything changes. BE CAREFUL AND DONT SHOCK YOURSELF! Also check your pico fuses on the inverters. Theyre usually close to the connector. Google pico fuse and look at pictures so you know what your looking for. Post back with your findings.


----------

